# hi - new to field



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi - I am new to the field, so please excuse any dumb questions that I might ask.

I am looking into setting up an N scale Kato track for my son. I've tried to Google exactly how I would connect Kato Unitrack to a DCC controller, but have yet to find anything regarding the actual steps I would need to do to accomplish this. Open to any suggestions regarding a DCC controller, but was looking at Digitrax Zephyr DCS51, as it appears to be a popular one.

Side note - once I upgrade a Kato locomotive with a DCC board, a DCC controller is needed to activate the sound on the locomotive correct?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Kato makes what's called a "feeder track" piece that will have wires that you can connect back to the DCC controller. See http://www.katousa.com/N/Unitrack/g-single.html. The Digitrax Zephyr will have a terminal connector that you simply insert the wires into from the track and tighten down the screws to hold the wires. DCC can be very simple for small layouts.

Regarding sound locomotives, all the ones I have will automatically make sounds on their own, usually based on speed. So you'll hear the diesel engine increase in volume when the train speeds up. If you slow it down fast, you'll hear brake squeal. They will also do some sounds at random, like compressor noises. But if you want to ring the bell or sound the horn yourself, you'll need to do that with the DCC controller. The Zephyr has buttons for this that will make it easy to do. You can also mute the locomotive from the controller if you don't want the sound to bother others.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

thanks so much Mark! 
also good to know that sound is somewhat automatic on DCC enabled/equipped Kato locomotives. with that in mind, is a DCC controller absolutely necessary in order to have sound/lights active?


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

so it sounds like I can, for starters, purchase a Kato starter set, like N F7 Freight Train Set AT&SF that includes the below. Then add a DCC board to the locomotive, and be up and running with a train that will have all lights and sound enabled without having to hook up a DCC controller?

Includes:
1 x AT&SF EMD F7A Locomotive
2 x SP ACF 70 ton Covered Hoppers
1 x UTLX Tank Car
1 x AT&SF Cupola Caboose


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So I'll hop in here. Mark is correct about how to hook up your track. One pair of feeders from the DCC command station to the track will suffice. Adding feeders can help if you have power dropouts.

A full-fledged DCC system will allow you to take pretty much full control over the sounds of your locomotive, and this may be quite attractive to you. It also may be a lot more system than you need, and may be an unnecessary expense if you're only going to have a small layout with one locomotive.

A simplified system (Bachmann's EZ Command or MRC's Prodigy Explorer) will allow you to have mostly automated sound functions, but at a lower cost. MRC's Tech 6 system is also an option to consider. It is DC, but allows limited control over sounds. The price of these is significantly less than a full-featured DCC system, even an entry-level model.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll pitch in too because I believe there's some misunderstanding in the OP's mind.

You can buy a Kato engine and a suitable DCC decoder and then install it...a fifteen minutes job then run the locomotive in either DC or DCC in SILENT FASHION,no sounds.

If you want sounds,first you'll need a sound decoder (not much options in N scale) with a suitable speaker then...most likely...have to machine the loco's frame to fit all this in.

As a beginner,I suggest that you buy a loco that is clearly stipulated as "sound equipped" or at least "sound ready".

My opinion on the DCC set (Zephyr for instance),knowing myself,I'd be quickly frustrated to have a loco that I can't use at its full potential so to me it's DCC...no contest.

About the Zephyr...the console is ugly...but it's otherwise an excellent choice.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Goong522 said:


> Hi - I am new to the field, so please excuse any dumb questions that I might ask.
> 
> I am looking into setting up an N scale Kato track for my son. I've tried to Google exactly how I would connect Kato Unitrack to a DCC controller, but have yet to find anything regarding the actual steps I would need to do to accomplish this.


It is very simple, and you'll heave a big sigh of relief. You should be supplied a connector of two small wires, maybe paired already. Two of the ends are screwed onto output terminals on a control base unit. The other two ends mount onto a terminal included in the tracks you are going to use if you purchase the Unitrack in N scale. That's all there is to it. You put the locomotive onto the rails so that the wheels all sit fully mounted, all flanges inside the rails, and then power up the base unit and apply voltage. Read the instructions...it's all there.




Goong522 said:


> Open to any suggestions regarding a DCC controller, but was looking at Digitrax Zephyr DCS51, as it appears to be a popular one.


Pick any one that is priced well and that supplies as least two full amps. Make sure it comes with a suitable power supply, or that you purchase one if it is to be an extra purchase. All of them work well...they're reliable and do everything you need them to do. The only bowser, in my opinion, is the EZ Command from Bachmann because it does NOT have full DCC functionality. Also, its initial amperage is, or used to be years ago, limited to only a single amp. That may have changed, or you'll need to purchase an option.



Goong522 said:


> Side note - once I upgrade a Kato locomotive with a DCC board, a DCC controller is needed to activate the sound on the locomotive correct?


I think, unless you are a seasoned tinkerer, and somewhat handy with finer electronics, that you might be getting ahead of yourself a bit. I also urge you to purchase a DCC-with-sound locomotive at the outset and learn how to programme it and to use it. Once you have that mastered, and know where to go from that point, feel free to begin to disassemble newer locomotives and install your own decoders and speakers. Many do, but it's a bit costly a hobby to start out right away green.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply to my various questions.
It sounds like I was a little confused in my understanding of what DCC entails in regards to Kato N scale locomotives specifically. 

As a starting point, my main goal for my setup, which will be small to begin with, and not exceed something like a 4'x6' layout, would meet the following requirements:

1. lights and sounds - would like to have lights and sounds working on the locomotive. doesn't matter if lights/sounds are activated on their own (preferable route) or controlled by a DCC controller.

2. addition of accessories - specifically I'd like to be able to add a crossing gate to the setup, one in which the arms automatically go up and down when sensing a train coming. I know that Kato will be releasing such an accessory which is exactly what I am looking for, based on YouTube videos/reviews.

3. multiple trains - would most likely start off with a freight train set, and would eventually add some sort of commuter train to the layout.

I was leaning towards Kato as reviews have said the durability of the tracks and locomotives are very high, and since Kato was coming out with an automatic crossing gate (it would be an understatement to say that my son is obsessed with crossing gates), it seemed going with Kato would be my best bet. 
But as it takes some "add-ins" in order to get sound on the locomotive(s), any other suggestions that would help me achieve the 3 goals above would be greatly appreciated.

I did look at the Bachmann Golden Spike set, as that set is DCC and comes with locomotives that are equipped with lightning and sound. That appears to meet most of my needs, but not able to find a working crossing gate that functions the same way the Kato one will.

Thanks to everyone again for the help!


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

You could buy a Kato track starter set, without the locomotive, then add another brand of locomotive, i.e. Intermountain, Atlas, or any other brand of N scale locomotive, that has sound already built in. This way your son gets his crossing gates, and you would have your sound.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

ncrc5315 said:


> You could buy a Kato track starter set, without the locomotive, then add another brand of locomotive, i.e. Intermountain, Atlas, or any other brand of N scale locomotive, that has sound already built in. This way your son gets his crossing gates, and you would have your sound.


Thanks for the idea - I didn’t think using another brand of locomotive straight out of the box was possible with Kato’s Unitrack.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track is track*



Goong522 said:


> Thanks for the idea - I didn’t think using another brand of locomotive straight out of the box was possible with Kato’s Unitrack.


Goong522;

Kato Unitrack is just track, with a plastic roadbed piece attached to the bottom. Any N-scale locomotive will run on Unitrack. it doen't have to be a Kato brand locomotive, although they do make very high quality locomotives.
There are a few "drop in" (easy-to-install decoders made to replace Kato's original circuit board inside the loco) sound decoders made for N-scale locomotives. I installed a Tsunami brand one in a Kato N-scale F7 cab diesel. The sound from the decoder was very realistic, but very faint. The problem was the tiny speaker on the decoder. It fired the sound upward against the solid plastic shell of the locomotive which muffled the sound. I solved this problem by mounting a bigger, better speaker in a dummy B unit loco. I cut out some of the bottom of this B-unit and mounted the speaker firing downward through the hole and onto the track. This made a huge improvement in the sound volume,

good luck; 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

traction fan said:


> Goong522;
> 
> Kato Unitrack is just track, with a plastic roadbed piece attached to the bottom. Any N-scale locomotive will run on Unitrack. it doen't have to be a Kato brand locomotive, although they do make very high quality locomotives.
> There are a few "drop in" (easy-to-install decoders made to replace Kato's original circuit board inside the loco) sound decoders made for N-scale locomotives. I installed a Tsunami brand one in a Kato N-scale F7 cab diesel. The sound from the decoder was very realistic, but very faint. The problem was the tiny speaker on the decoder. It fired the sound upward against the solid plastic shell of the locomotive which muffled the sound. I solved this problem by mounting a bigger, better speaker in a dummy B unit loco. I cut out some of the bottom of this B-unit and mounted the speaker firing downward through the hole and onto the track. This made a huge improvement in the sound volume,
> ...


So it sounds like this route is the easiest fix for me - thanks everyone!

Just a few more questions and I think i have everything I need 
1. I assume that since I’m able to use Akayed any N scale locomotive on Kato Unitrack, the various locomotives/stock cars are able to connect to each other with no problem. For example I’d be able to connect an Atlas locomotive to a Kato freight car?
2. Any recommend brands that work well (or don’t work well) with Kato?
3. As long as the locomotive has sound installed, I’d be able to use that function on Kato Unitrack - even though the Unitrack is DC powered?
4. If adding a second train to the track, would a DCC controller be the best route to go for controlling multiple trains with one controller?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll take 'em in order.

1) The NMRA maintains a set of standards for each scale. Manufacturers build their locos and cars to those standards, so any N scale equipment will work on any N scale track (subject to curvature and slope limits -- it is possible to have inclines too steep and curves too sharp for some longer equipment to handle). Couplers is a different matter -- most use compatible couplers, but you will find some that don't. Conversion is pretty easy, though, so not something to worry about.

2) I'll leave that to others, since I'm not in N scale myself. I will say, though, that in the last 10 years, no one manufacturer is consistently superior. It's all good quality, although you will find the occasional dog. For me, it's a matter of whether I want the type of car / loco and road name, and whether it is sufficiently detailed for my taste.

3) All decoders made in the last decade (ish) are "dual mode". They run on either DC or DCC. The sound functions in DC are limited and largely automated. DCC allows you t fully control them. Brand and type of track is independent of the control method. DC on anyone's track gives you automated sound, DCC on anyone's track gives you full control.

4) In DC, you control train speed by increasing the voltage supplied to the track. If there are two or more locos on the track, all will respond to that voltage and move at an appropriate speed -- not necessarily the same speed, however, so you can't have two trains just following one another, unless you get very lucky. In DCC, the track is at a constant voltage, and a digital command tells the decoder how much of that current to pull in and send to the motor, so each locomotive can be controlled independently, although full featured systems allow you to "consist" them and run them as a unit if desired, and also to speed match them. The ability to control each loco independently means that you can park a loco on a siding without having to electrically isolate it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

1-Years ago,all N scale locos and stock came with the standard Rapido couplers.Though they served their purpose quite well,they didn't look very prototypical.Micro-Trains then started to supply replacement knuckle type couplers wich have since pretty much become the standard N scale couplers.These look more prototypical and are quite reliable,allowing easy and dependable coupling between multiple brands of rolling stocks.

Responding to the trend,both Kato and Atlas (I believe Bachmann too) have developed their own knuckle couplers.They all inter-connect but nearly microscopic differences do cause occasional un-coupling when mixing brands,thus the reason why many modelers do swap them for M/T couplers.

2-Refer to no.1 answer.

3-Sound equipped loco on DC...only the automatic sounds will work (randomly) on DC.No manually controlled sounds (bell,whistle,etc) available.

4-More than one train on one controller...DCC is the ONLY option.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks so much for the above info! 

Now the search begins for a sound equipped locomotive that plays nice with Kato. 

Son’s bday is in two months so I got one some time to research.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You seem a bit uncertain about model train
makers and their products.

NMRA standards make it possible to have Brand A
track, Brand B DCC controller, Brand C loco with
Brand D decoder.

The limitations are with the track. Kato makes
turnouts and other track applications but it isn't
easily compatible with other track makers products.

A DCC controller provides the power and digital
control of your locos. It does not provide power
for turnouts, lights or other accessories. For that you
need a 12 volt or so DC power source. You can often 
find these as wall warts at flea markets. Each will
have a label that states whether it is AC or DC,
it's output voltage and amperage. Also you might
find an old DC power pack. You can use both of it's
outputs for your accessories.

If you want sound you would be saving yourself
trouble by buying your loco with sound on board.
The small size of N makes any later changes to locos
a tedious task.

You might profit from reading various threads in 
the N scale and HO scale forums. They contain
a wealth of information about all of your concerns.

Don


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

To build on what Don said, I have on my small HO layout, Atlas, MicroEngineering, and hand laid track. I have Atlas, Micro Engineering, Peco, and hand laid switches. Running on this track, are locomotives manufactured by, Atlas, Bachman, Kato, Intermountain, Broadway-Limited, MTH, Lionel, Scale Trains, Athearn, (Genesis, Ready to Run, and Blue Box), and a nearly 50 year old Tyco. These locomotives have decoders from SoundTraxx, QSI, TCS, ESU, MRC, NCE, and Digitrax. All of these are run using a Digitrax DCC controller. The brands of cars, are even more varied. The point is, because of the NMRA standards, all of this works together, and it is the same for N scale.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Just a fly-in-the-ointment caveat, though: Mike's Train House products, which are HO and O, use their proprietary DCS system of train control. It's digital, but it's not DCC, and so the unwary HO purchaser may end up with an MTH decoder in an otherwise very nice locomotive which doesn't have full compatibility and control with a DCC system. Close, but no cigar. 

You are asking about N scale, so it is moot, but I thought I'd mention that there are some bumps in the road, still, even with NMRA compliance heavily subscribed in the HO world.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> Just a fly-in-the-ointment caveat, though: Mike's Train House products, which are HO and O, use their proprietary DCS system of train control. It's digital, but it's not DCC, and so the unwary HO purchaser may end up with an MTH decoder in an otherwise very nice locomotive which doesn't have full compatibility and control with a DCC system. Close, but no cigar.
> 
> You are asking about N scale, so it is moot, but I thought I'd mention that there are some bumps in the road, still, even with NMRA compliance heavily subscribed in the HO world.


MTH DCS is not NMRA compliant, for this reason, either I buy MTH without DCS, or if I can get it for a good price, I take out the DCS decoder, and put in a DCC decoder.


----------

